# Java not work



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, I have a white macbook from 2 years ago and I have installed the new leopard and the new ilife and the most modern java but whenever I open a java page like (for example) dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust/ (good game) a coffee cup with arrows just appears in the middle of the page. WIth firefox and opera I think nothing appears. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

Download java here
http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


joan


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

Joanyoung said:


> Download java here
> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
> 
> 
> joan


Oooooooh, must have not said, Ive got java installed........
Try being more observant next time!


----------

